# Interesting Link



## Vertigo (Aug 15, 2004)

I'd never come across this website; there are some items here that I've never heard before, thought might perhaps be of interest to some.

http://www.diagnose-me.com/cond/C58563.html


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 15, 2004)

I'd never come across this website; there are some items here that I've never heard before, thought might perhaps be of interest to some.

http://www.diagnose-me.com/cond/C58563.html


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

brilliant sight that vertigo, hypochondriacs beware not only will u have anxiety and depression but a whole number of other illnesses to worry about, and they want paying to make u feel worse.LOL.


----------

